# How to make my brain smart again?:



## FORk (Mar 12, 2012)

I have lots of difficulties in understanding things, remembering things. Can you tell me a way to reactivate my brain again?


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

strategy for learning. :roll


----------



## FORk (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks buddy


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

You mean you used to be smart and now you're not?


----------



## FORk (Mar 12, 2012)

exactly!


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Are you taking any medication? Some drugs can affect your brain.


----------



## FORk (Mar 12, 2012)

Nope. Ive been through a severe depression and now I am thinking to take medication and consult a psychiatrist


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Do not talk to a psychiatrist. They are quacks. They don't know what those drugs they give do - many just have a placebo effect. But the side effects are very real. Try a psychologist if you really need to talk to someone.


----------

